# ISO Duck Ideas



## BBQ Mikey (May 27, 2007)

How do you do it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 27, 2007)

Open fire spit roast...


----------



## Caine (May 27, 2007)

Just bend quickly at the knees, dropping your butt as you lower your head.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 27, 2007)

I've done duck many ways - in a regular oven with oranges, with apricots, with peaches, with cherries, Asian-style with a Five-Spice powder rub - but my hands-down favorite these days is using my trusty good old Ron Popeil "Showtime" rotisserie.  Man, does that baby turn out a FABULOUS duck!!!  Juicy, crisp-skinned, & nearly grease-free.  And no smoking or spattering.  Completely amazing.  Haven't roasted a duck in my regular oven since I've had the rotisserie (quite a few years now).


----------



## QSis (May 27, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Just bend quickly at the knees, dropping your butt as you lower your head.


 
LOL!

Lee


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 27, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I've done duck many ways - in a regular oven with oranges, with apricots, with peaches, with cherries, Asian-style with a Five-Spice powder rub - but my hands-down favorite these days is using my trusty good old Ron Popeil "Showtime" rotisserie. Man, does that baby turn out a FABULOUS duck!!! Juicy, crisp-skinned, & nearly grease-free. And no smoking or spattering. Completely amazing. Haven't roasted a duck in my regular oven since I've had the rotisserie (quite a few years now).


 
Thanks for the input.

Thanks other guys for the non advice.


----------



## cjs (May 28, 2007)

If you have a couple of duck breasts, here's a method that will make you think you've died and gone to heaven!!!

I wrote these instructions up for a cook just starting out, so it's pretty basic.

                  PAN-SEARED DUCK BREAST

  4                     boneless duck breasts -- thawed if frozen (6-8 oz. each)
                        Salt and pepper

Score skin on each duck breast with three or four shallow incisions, taking care not to cut the flesh; season with salt and pepper. 

Heat a sauté pan over high. Add duck, skin side down, to the hot, dry pan; reduce heat to low, cover with a splatter screen (or cover other burners, this is just so you don't make a mess over everything), and cook for 10 minutes. 

Remove breasts, pour off accumulated fat into a small container AND KEEP!!!), then return them to the pan, skin side down again. 

Sauté until skin is crisp, about 10 minutes more. Turn breasts over, cook 2 minutes, then transfer to a cutting board. Allow duck to rest 5 minutes before slicing. The breasts should be about 128-132 F.

That's all there is to it! Serve it with whatever you want - if nothing else buy some great bread on the way home and just have a duck sandwich!! You eat skin and all on the duck breasts - Enjoy!! 

Once they are in the hot pan, don't move them for 10 minutes, then remove and drain off the liquid 'gold' - Probably be best to use your cast iron skillet or another real heavy one.


----------



## Katie H (May 28, 2007)

It's next to impossible to get duck here, so I have almost no experience with cooking it.

When we lived in the Washington, D.C. area, I cooked it a couple of times, but that was too many years ago to remember what I did.

Hope you get more good responses.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the Skillet Duck idea, I dont have a rotesseire right now so thats the way Ill have to go.  Do you put anything in the pan?  Do I serve it with Duck Sauce?  I plan to eat it by itself w/ a side of alfalfa sprouts and some dough balls w/ soy.


----------



## cjs (May 29, 2007)

No, you don't need to put anything in the skillet - putting the duck pcs in fat side down, the fat will immediately start melting and becoming liquid gold, so don't discard!!

Well, in keeping with Asian, a plum sauce would be very good with the duck. (I'm not real fond of the old standby orange sauce with duck - personal taste only!)

Enjoy!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 29, 2007)

I'm not a fan of overly sweet sauces either, but do like orange sauce that's made with a GOOD quality imported orange marmalade, as these tend to be more tart than our domestic brands.

I just melt some marmalade along with some orange juice in a small saucepan, & add in a dollop or so of Grand Marnier, Cointreau, or Triple Sec (all orange liqueurs).  Comes out great - tart with a little sweetness to it.  Sometimes I'll also add a drained can of Mandarin orange sections as well.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 29, 2007)

Great advice on serving!  I love orange sauces so I plan to whip up somethin good.  Im busy all week unfortunately I dont know when Ill get a chance to go to the store and (DUCKHUNT).  Next weekend its so on though, Ill let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 29, 2007)

Roasted Duck with a Creme De Cassis & Sliced grape sauce.  Chambord works too.


----------



## college_cook (May 30, 2007)

Remember to score the fat if you're searing your breasts.  If you dont that fat wont render all the way and you'll have fatty nasty meat.


----------

